# Friskies



## Kelly (Oct 27, 2021)

Photos and videos only a mother…or father!…. could love!! LOL LOL! Post your fall…. or spring…. friskies HERE!!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 21, 2021)

Loooong video of my boys at play … I did try to spice it up with some music LOL


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 23, 2021)

I love to see them run and playing.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 24, 2021)

I’m trying this to see if I can upload a video I hope it comes through. This is Hershey and Mint and 2 months ago


----------



## Kelly (Nov 24, 2021)

I couldn’t get it to play, but it might just be my IPad


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks, I couldn't get it to play for me either. I'm uploaded from my iphone and tried to open on my computer. :-(


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 24, 2021)

HersheyMint!
I clicked on it and it said downloading. I went to download files on my phone and there it was! So cute. Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 24, 2021)

Finally found mine and got a message that the file was too large to be uploaded. 
Ok, now when I went post this reply it said files still uploading are you sure you want to submit this form? Giving up.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 8, 2021)

Hershey and Mint feeling frisky


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 8, 2021)

I see my video didn't work again. I will see if I can figure it out


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm hoping this time the upload works for this video


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 8, 2021)

I think this worked  I used the video icon at the tp of the page instead of uploading icon at the bottom of the post. 
View attachment Video.mov


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm sitting in the hospital lobby waiting for my husband who is getting a procedure and thought I'd check in. Thank you for the friskies video. They are feeling good! 
I like how you have trees in the middle of your pastures! Mine are all on the perimeter.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 8, 2021)

Willow, those trees are natural to the area. We just work around them and I don't have to water them


----------



## Kelly (Dec 9, 2021)

I got the 2nd video to work, they are sooooo cute and lovin life!!! 

Hope hubby is ok Willow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2021)

I took this the day after we drove and Dapper Dan slipped and fell. My sister was so freaked out that she had somehow hurt him. I didn't even get all the activity; took me a while to get the phone set up. As you can see, Dapper Dan is in fine form.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 10, 2021)

I love seeing horses run for fun.... He is looking quite dapper.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2021)

HersheyMint said:


> I love seeing horses run for fun.... He is looking quite dapper.


Midnight didn't get it. She got stirred up by Dapper Dan, but he was wound up, for sure!


----------



## Thistlebee (Dec 15, 2021)

Bee is a professional in the cart so I figured I'd lunge her today so she could play. She took full advantage!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 15, 2021)

I love it!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 20, 2021)

What a team. side by side all the time


----------



## Kelly (Dec 21, 2021)

HM, I know! When I watch the video I think, hmmm, maybe I should team drive them! That would be fun! Several years out for that, but could be an eventual goal. They are BEST BUDS!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 21, 2021)

Kelly, That is a great goal! I wish I had a match for Rocko would love to drive a pair.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 9, 2022)

Morning turnout. Kriss Kross always has some special sound effects for me.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 22, 2022)

Piggy back ride anyone??


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 23, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Piggy back ride anyone??



I think he's showing Thunder what he feels like, while dragging him along in the park, attached to the surcingle.


----------



## minihorse (Jan 24, 2022)

Nice video clips.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 1, 2022)

So I’m thinking it might be easy to teach Breezy how to lay down 



Boys are so rough!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 23, 2022)

This video went on for 10 plus minutes, so I tried really hard to cut it down so I don’t bore you  they were just so playful this afternoon! Poor Breezy didn’t get to join in on the fun because I had him tied up. 

They are all a ball of energy and they ALL love each other! They NEVER leave marks on one another, they might “kick“ but they NEVER strick each other. They are just horsing around having a blast and enjoying themselves!


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 23, 2022)

So much fun I love watching them Your big horse is watching too I wonder what he is thinking??


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 24, 2022)

I HAVE the answer to, "why can't stormy run this fast in the cart?"

You need a Thunder's head puppet!! You could put it on a stick, like this:




Make a Thunder puppet to fit over this. Then, whenever you want Stormie to go faster, you can just "clack, clack, clack" it around his withers and he'll M-O-V-E!!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 24, 2022)

That’s hysterical!! I love it!!


----------



## Amyln29 (Mar 24, 2022)

SO cute!!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 25, 2022)

Kelly, in many ways I believe we may have been cut from the same cloth.

When we meet one day, we'll be laughing so hard people will think we're two locas!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 14, 2022)

Well, they aren’t frisky in this video  These 2 aren’t real horses! They never fight LOL LOL They get along soooo good


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 9, 2022)

View attachment trim.3A7097C9-605E-41AA-BC5F-AB2E41BA2BFA.MOV

It never gets old seeing them take off running


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2022)

I can’t see them  for me the video is stuck on trees  ill try again later, might be my internet connection


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 9, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I can’t see them ☹ for me the video is stuck on trees  ill try again later, might be my internet connection


Oh no. It will play on my end. 
Maybe a new thread "My trees are not very frisky"


----------



## Kelly (Dec 17, 2022)

Wild boys today with these cool temps


----------



## Kelly (Dec 22, 2022)

It was 40 degrees this morning and now the temps has fallen to 20 degrees with snow! Needless to say the boys are frisky!! This video is starring my big horse Riffics and my neighbors horse Doc, they are both in their 20s and will probably both be sore tomorrow  It was taken from my bedroom window looking out over my neighbors barn. Riffics is the one with the blue blanket on… … he is the black horse


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 22, 2022)

Love it! Thanks for posting


----------



## thathorsecrazychick (Sunday at 9:18 PM)

Oh my gosh I love seeing horse playing! Unfortunately my little mini acts like an old lady  she rather sit and eat hay all day than run around the field. Of course she doesn’t have any other horse friends or horse company. Just goats and a sheep. Sometimes but very rarely she’ll run cause she’s excited. She mostly runs now if I’m lassoing and I come near her. So scared running. I’m working on getting her not scared. She’ll also run if I ask her to randomly sometimes, or at liberty.


----------

